# Charish - Smokin Gunz doelings



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It quit raining long enough yesterday to take some pictures. These girls are really growing out nice.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice and healthy looking too


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! Nice stocky little girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They have the sweetest faces!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> They have the sweetest faces!


Thanks. They are sweeties. The one with the mark that sort of looks like a "7" is a bottle baby. She has taught the other two, who are dam raised, to run to me the moment they see me. I will be selling at least two of these three. I might keep one.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh how are you going to decide?
Bottle girl must be the leader eh? I love their sweet faces too.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Oh my gosh how are you going to decide?.


I'll figure it out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are really beautiful, I am sure it will be a tough decision on who to keep.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

All you guys with your beautiful boers! I'm always on craigslist picking out my future herd after seeing your pics, it's just so tempting


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

We showed the Charish girls too. Seven and Peaches.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A few more


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

These pics don't do them justice...


----------

